#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  100 volt versterker aansluiten

## marcel veron

Goede avond,

Ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker van het forum. Excuses als ik de verkeerde rubriek heb gekozen. Mijn probleem is het volgende: Ik ben buiten een mooie terrasoverkapping aan het maken. Ik wil daar graag een beetje muziek in hebben, draadloos aangestuurd door een computer die binnen staat. Nu heb ik van een goede vriend een 4-tal inbouwspeakers gekregen, 100 volt. Hierbij zit ook een "regelkastje" waarmee je het geluidsnivo en het kanaal kunt kiezen. Je kunt er zelfs rechtstreeks een microfoon op aansluiten en er zit ook nog een extra line-ingang op aan de voorzijde. Uit dit "regelkastje" gaat een 10-aderige kabel, ik denk dat die aangesloten moet worden op een 100-volt versterker. Maar hoe/waar sluit ik nu de speakers aan? Kan ik op deze versterker ook "gewone" audio-apparatuur aansluiten of moet dat ook weer 100-volt zijn? Zoals je ziet nogal wat vragen van een leek op dit gebied. :Frown: 

*ADVERTENTIE : OVERZICHT 100 volt apparatuur in WEBSHOP J&H LICHT EN GELUID*

----------


## RenéE

Even voor de duidelijkheid alvast, met inbouwluidsprekers red je (in de meeste gevallen) alleen wat achtergrondmuziek. Hoeveel Watt zijn deze en ga je er naast deze vier nog meer gebruiken? Let erop dat je 100V versterker in tegenstelling tot een gewone versterker nóóit minder vermogen mag kunnen leveren dan het opgetelde vermogen van je luidsprekertjes.

Nu ingaand op je vraag: De versterker voor je inbouwluidsprekers moet een 100V versterker zijn. Deze kun je niet voor luidsprekers met lage impedantie (4 of 8 Ohm) gebruiken, tenzij je tussen versterker en speaker een apart trafotje zet. Uit diverse overwegingen zul je dit echter bij veel speakers niet willen en is het beter er een aparte versterker voor te gebruiken (geschikt voor deze speakers).

Over het kastje met de 10-aderige kabel kan ik je helaas niet erg veel vertellen, ik denk dat je er het best een technisch onderlegd iemand bij kan halen die voor je kan doormeten waar elke ader voor dient en dat die deze vervolgens netjes aansluit. (evt. stekkertjes aanzetten ed.) Overigens, je weet al wel zeker dat je dit kastje graag wilt gebruiken? Die functies zitten ook gewoon direct op je versterker hè.

Waar je het beste een versterker vandaan kunt halen? Misschien Marktplaats? Ik ben die dingen soms echt bij bosjes tegengekomen, zoveel dat er afgedankt worden. (vooral wat minder zware mengversterkertjes)

----------


## moderator

Euhm,

Onderwerp even verhuisd naar startersvragen, aangezien het niet echt een technische insteek heeft.

1. Waarom draadloos? staat je overkapping op een drijvend ponton ofzo? Of iets wat ronddraait?
2. 2e hands versterker voor 100V....Leuk als je er eentje weet te liggen, maar nieuw is dat spul ook heel betaalbaar. Vanwaar de wens voor gebruikt?
3. Wij zijn geen vraag-aanbod site, vandaar dat ik bericht even ge-edit heb.

Zoektip: even 100V intiepen in de zoekmachine, staat het een-en-ander reeds over geschreven.

----------


## marcel veron

dank je voor je snelle reactie renee,

Ik heb in totaal 4 speakers die ik in een ruimte (terrasoverkapping) wil inbouwen van 20 watt per stuk. Op de speaker zit een aansluitpunt met verschillende kleuren draden voor resp 20w, 10w, 5w 2,5w en een c.
Ik weet niet waar deze draden voor dienen. De vorige gebruiker heeft kennelijk alleen de 20w en de C aangesloten als + en -. Denk je dat deze speakers (gezamenlijk) meer dan alleen maar achtergrond muziek kunnen produceren.

Ik ben een beetje bank dat het allemaal erg ingewikkeld wordt. Misschien moet ik het spul maar wegdoen en uitkijken naar normale speakers, een gewone versterker en misschien dat ik ook nog een geluidsnivo regelaar kan vinden.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Marcel,

100V apparatuur wordt voornamelijk ingezet bij toepassingen met wat hogere vermogens (>100W) waar de afstand tussen versterker(s) en weergevers lang is en waar meerdere (>4) weergevers op 1 versterker worden geschakeld.

Voor zover ik uit je verhaal kan opmaken heb je een zg "wallcontroller" module die met een kabel (hier gaat stuurspanning / voedingsspanning / seriele data en audio doorheen) op een voor die module geschikte voorversterker wordt aangesloten.
Wat ik dan mis is die voorversterker en een 100V versterker, mocht je de speakers 100V willen aansluiten natuurlijk (dat hoeft niet als de afstanden tussen versterker en speakers niet te lang zijn).

Omdat je niet alles compleet hebt lijkt het me het handigste (en goedkoopste) om vanaf nul te beginnen en een normale versterker te gebruiken. Overigens kun je de speakertjes wel gebruiken door de trafo niet te gebruiken. Die 5/10/20W aansluitingen zijn de secundaire takken van de trafo waarmee je simpelgezegd van het inkomende 100V signaal het vermogen / volume naar het speakertje instelt.

Groeten en succes !

----------


## marcel veron

> Ha Marcel,
> 
> 100V apparatuur wordt voornamelijk ingezet bij toepassingen met wat hogere vermogens (>100W) waar de afstand tussen versterker(s) en weergevers lang is en waar meerdere (>4) weergevers op 1 versterker worden geschakeld.
> 
> Voor zover ik uit je verhaal kan opmaken heb je een zg "wallcontroller" module die met een kabel (hier gaat stuurspanning / voedingsspanning / seriele data en audio doorheen) op een voor die module geschikte voorversterker wordt aangesloten.
> Wat ik dan mis is die voorversterker en een 100V versterker, mocht je de speakers 100V willen aansluiten natuurlijk (dat hoeft niet als de afstanden tussen versterker en speakers niet te lang zijn).
> 
> Omdat je niet alles compleet hebt lijkt het me het handigste (en goedkoopste) om vanaf nul te beginnen en een normale versterker te gebruiken. Overigens kun je de speakertjes wel gebruiken door de trafo niet te gebruiken. Die 5/10/20W aansluitingen zijn de secundaire takken van de trafo waarmee je simpelgezegd van het inkomende 100V signaal het vermogen / volume naar het speakertje instelt.
> 
> Groeten en succes !



Bedankt voor je reactie Koen! :Smile:  

Ik denk dat het verstandig is als ik een normale versterker op deze speakers aansluit. Die heb ik nog wel ergens liggen. Dus als ik het goed begrijp moet ik de 100 volt speakers hier gewoon op kunnen aansluiten. Dan hoef ik toch zeker niet zo moeilijk te doen! Kun je me vertellen hoe ik de speakers dan moet aansluiten? Denk je dat het mogelijk is om toch nog een volumeregelaar ertussen te zetten die je mooi in een wandcontactdoos kunt wegwerken. Ik wil namelijk de versterker geheel uit het zicht wegwerken.

----------


## Poelmans

> Bedankt voor je reactie Koen! 
> Dan hoef ik toch zeker niet zo moeilijk te doen! Kun je me vertellen hoe ik de speakers dan moet aansluiten?



Een 100 volt speaker is in principe niet veel meer dan een standaard speaker met een transformator ervoor gehangen die zorgt dat je van een lijnspanning van 100 volt de juiste spanning transformeert zodat je speakertje niet opgeblazen wordt  :Wink:  Als je die transfo eruit weet te halen kan je de overgebleven speaker gewoon aansluiten op een standaard versterker

Een controllertje bij gewone speakers is moeilijker: je zal ofwel op de versterker zelf moeten regelen, of een vrij dure 'zone controller' kopen, die 1 ingang, en enkele uitgangen heeft waaraan je ook afstandsbedieningen kan hangen. Wil je perse een regelaar op je terras dan is 100 volt het goedkoopste, maar dan een iets andere versie dan die dat jij hebt. Er bestaan ook gewoon regelbare transformatoren die 100 volt gaan terugtransformeren naar een gekozen voltage, rechtevenredig met je volume. (EDIT: werkt meestal in stappen. Een traploze regeling ga je toch moeten terugkoppelen aan je amp)

Je zal ergens een keuze moeten maken. 100V is gemaakt voor wat jij wil, en is niet zo héél moeilijk te begrijpen en aan te sluiten. Het enige verschil is:
[LIST][*]dat terwijl een standaard versterker een vermogen levert aan een impedantie van 8 of 4 ohm, en daaruit volgen benodigde maximale spanningen en stromen.[*]Een 100 volt versterker levert bij honderd volt een maximaal vermogen. Dit wil zeggen dat alle speakers een transfo hebben dat zorgt dat 100V omgezet wordt naar een spanning die een speakertje van 20W kan aansturen. Door de hogere spanning kan je langere afstanden overbruggen en meer parallel schakelen. Denk hier wat over na met de wet van ohm rechts van je op een bladje papier en er wordt je veel duidelijk[/LIST]Die 20w, 10w, 5w, 2.5w... is om een keuze te maken ivm hoeveel vermogen je speaker zal opnemen van de 100V lijn, en dus hoe luid hij speelt. De c is de common klem en moet in alle gevallen aangesloten zijn.

Google is your best friend, als je een beetje googlet dan zal je al veel basics over 100V tegen komen.

----------


## Companion

Ik denk dat het regelkastje wat je hebt een kastje is van het BOSE systeem. Wordt veel gebruikt in zalencentra e.d.

Voor de 100 Volt luidsprekers kun je het beste ook een 100 Volt versterker gebruiken. Let op Er mag nooit meer vermogen aan de luidsprekerkant worden aangesloten dan de versterker leveren kan. Wil je meer luidsprekers aansluiten dan moet er naast de 100 V bijvoorbeeld ook nog een 70 V of 50 V aansluiting op de versterker zitten.

Stel dat de versterker 60 Watt levert bij 100 Volt, dan kun je op de 70 Volt aansluiting in totaal 120 Watt aan luidsprekervermogen aansluiten, zij het dat je een verlies hebt van 3 dB per luidspreker. Sluit je alles aan op de 50 V aansluiting dan mag er zelfs 240 Watt aan luidsprekers aan vast geknoopt worden. je verlies per luidsprekers is dan 6 dB.

Wil je ze toch laagohmig gebruiken, dan moet je de trafo er tussen uit halen en de luidsprekerdraden rechtsreeks aansluiten. Hou dan wel rekening met het maximale vermogen dat je er op los laat.

Een eenvoudige 100 V regelaar is inderdaad niet zo duur, zij het dat als je een 80 watt regelaar wilt gaan gebruiken voor alle vier de luidsprekers, dit dan nog wel kan oplopen.

Afhankelijk van het type luidspreker en de grootte van je terras kan het misschien al voldoende zijn om de luidsprekers niet op de 20 W tap van de trafo aan te sluiten maar op bijvoorneeld de 10 of 5 W tap. Je zult zien dat er dan nog voldoende geluid uit komt.

Ter referentie, in supermarkten worden ook veel 100 Volt systemen toegepast en zijn de individuele luidsprekers soms maar 3 of 6 W per stuk.

Zelf gebruik ik het 100 Volt materiaal nog regelmatig bij sportevenementen zoals atletiek, hardloop en wielerkoersen. Er ligt dan snel meer dan 1000 meter kabel langs de weg met om de 100 meter een hoornluidspreker op statief op slechts 5 Watt !! Meer dan voldoende !!

Heb je verder nog vragen, mail gerust of neem kontakt op via het mail adres in mijn profiel.

Als je een goede 100 Volt versterker toepas, kun je daar alle andere reguliere audio apparatuur als een CD-speler of tuner op aansluiten. Sommige merken gebruiken nog de bekende 5-polige DIN stekkers, modernere versie's hebben gewoon RCA (tulp/cinch) aansluitingen.

----------


## GvH-E

Zijn de speakers ook niet van Bose?  20 watt is vrij veel voor een standaard plafond luidspreker.... En dan is er een controller nodig??

Maar de  conclusie van het voorgaande is: 
Je regelkastje is onbruikbaar.
Sluit de 4 speakers parallel (C=min) aan op de 100 volt uitgang van een min. 80 watt versterker.  Op die versterker kun je het volume regelen.

Wil je in als extra ook in de leiding regelen dan bestaan er 100 V. regeltrafo's waar je in stappen het volume kunt verlagen.

Je kunt er ook voor kiezen 1 of meer speakers lager in te stellen in volume.  Succes. GvH-E

----------


## marcel veron

Bedankt voor je reactie Companion,

Ik begin echter een beetje gefrustreerd te raken. Dit is namelijk de 4e keer dat ik een poging doe om te reageren op je bericht. Iedere keer een behoorlijk verhaal bedacht, en iedere keer maar weer opnieuw beginnen. Hopenlijk gaat het zo meteen wel lukken.

Met je laatste opmerking kom ik wel uit de voeten: blijkbaar kan ik mijn normale audioapparatuur gewoon aansluiten op een 100V versterker.

Even voor de duidelijkheid wil ik toch even toelichten wat voor een regelaar ik dan heb. Het betreft een Cloud LM-1. Hierop zitten aan de voorzijde een line-input met een music level meter en een microphone input met een mic level een priority-schakelaar. Daarnaast zit nog een system music control schakelaar waarmee ik waarschijnlijk uit 6 verschillende bronnen zou kunnen kiezen en nog een aparte level regelaar (waarschijnlijk de master volume). In dit kastje zit dus een 10 aderige kabel, waarvan ik echt niet zou weten waarop ik e.e.a. zou moeten aansluiten.

Mijn terrasoverkapping is ca 4x5 meter, niet zo groot dus. Ik heb 4 speakers van 100V. Deze kan ik schakelen op 20W, 10W, 5W of 2,5W.
Ik wil ze eigenlijk alle 4 aansluiten op die dat ene schakelkastje, dus niet voor iedere speaker een apart kastje.

Aangezien ik 4 speakers heb die ik bijvoorbeeld alle 4 op 20W zou willen aansluiten moet ik waarschijnlijk op zoek naar een 80 Watt versterker.
Ik begrijp je verhaal over een 60 Watt 100V versterker niet zo goed. Hoe bereken je, als je uitgaat van een lager voltage (mits de mogelijkheid er is op de versterker) wat dan je maximale wattage is dat je mag aansluiten?

Ondertussen heb ik steeds meer lopen denken om mijn oude Akia versterker die 35 watt rms kan leveren aan te sluiten op deze speakers. Ik zou daarvoor de trafo ertussen uit moeten halen, maar dat is geen probleem. Kan ik deze speakers dan probleemloos aansluiten? Wat gebeurt er als ik 2 speakers bij elkaar doe: krijg ik dan meer weerstand? Worden de speakers dan 4 ohm ipv 8 ohm (zoiets heb ik ooit horen zeggen, maar ik weet niet precies hoe het zit). Kun je me dat uitleggen?

Aangezien ik de versterker "uit het zicht" wil wegwerken zou ik toch graag een geluidsnivo regelaar (niet meer dan dat) in een wandcontactdoos willen inbouwen. Is dat lastig te realiseren?

Hopenlijk kun/wil je me verder helpen....... :Embarrassment:  

Dan ga ik nu nog eens probeer om dit antwoord te verwerken.....

----------


## Companion

Als je dit regelkastje van Cloud wil gebruiken heb je iets meer nodig dan een gewone 100V versterker. Je zult een systeemversterker van Cloud moeten gebruiken, waarop dit kastje aangesloten moet worden. De extra line-input en de microfoon input worden dan weer verbonden met de versterker (lijn-ingang en microfoon-ingang) De keuze schakelaar biedt dan de mogelijkheden om te kiezen voor de microfoon, line-input of een van de andere aangesloten audiobronnen op de versterker. De volumeregelaar zal als externe volumeregelaar fungeren die niet het 100 V lijnsignaal regelt, maar het versterkervolume. De 10 draadjes kun je dan vermoedelijk probleemloos aansluiten.

Kortweg. Dit kastje is voor je toepassing niet te gebruiken.

De 35 Watt Akai versterker kun je gerust gebruiken. Sluit de vier luidsprekers per twee in serie aan en je krijgt per kant een 16 Ohms belasting, waardoor je effectief ongeveer 2 x 20 Watt uit de versterker krijgt. De kans om de luidsprekers op te blazen is kleiner dan wanneer je de luidsprekers per twee parallel zet De impedantie van de luidsprekers wordt dan 4 Ohm en je krijgt 2 x 70 Watt op totaal 80 Watt luidsprekercapaciteit. Dat is dan vragen om problemen.

Om het volume te regelen heb je voor laagohmige luidsprekers zogenaamde L-pad regelaars nodig. Deze regelaars zorgen voor een vaste impedantie op je versterker en je kunt toch het volume regelen. Een veilige manier dus. Echter kun je in deze situatie niet de bron kiezen op je versterker als je lekker op het terras met de temperatuur van vandaag (28 graden C). :Mad:  

Dat was weer wat tekst en uitleg, maar je schiet er weinig mee op.

*quote:*
_Ik begrijp je verhaal over een 60 Watt 100V versterker niet zo goed. Hoe bereken je, als je uitgaat van een lager voltage (mits de mogelijkheid er is op de versterker) wat dan je maximale wattage is dat je mag aansluiten?_

Het is bijna hetzelfde rekenen als met laagohmige versterkers/luidsprekers. Een versterker van 2 x 200 Watt bij 4 ohm, kan ook belast worden met luidsprekers van 8 Ohm en levert dan 2 x 100 Watt.
De berekening van 100 Volt versterkers is bijna gelijkwaardig. 
Alleen geldt bij laagohmige versterkers dat je beter luidsprekers kunt aansluiten die 50-100 % meer vermogen kunnen verwerken dan de versterker afgeeft. 100 Volt versterkers mogen echter nooit zwaarder belast worden dan het vermogen dat ze kunnen leveren, omdat de trafo op de luidspreker het afgenomen vermogen bepaald. Ga je een lagere lijnspanning gebruiken dan mag je weer meer luidsprekervermogen aansluiten (bij 70 Volt 2 x meer, bij 50 V 4 x meer) Door de lagere lijnspanning verdwijnt er ook wat geluidsdruk. Bij 70 Volt is dat 3 dB en bij 50 Volt is dat 6 dB. In de praktijk zal je daar weinig van merken, want bij de lage vermogens die iedere individuele luidspreker gebruikt is dat bijna verwaarloosbaar.

In het verleden heb ik bij één van de grootste 100 V leveranciers van Nederland gewerkt en daar veel geleerd over deze techniek. Het komt mij nog regelmatig van pas.

----------


## marcel veron

Wederom bedankt Companion.

Het wordt me langzamerhand wel duidelijk.
Ik ga dus de Akai versterker gebruiken. Maar wat is eigenlijk het verschil tussen parallel en in serie (zoals je ziet: ik heb er echt geen verstand van...). Ik zou 2 speakers op 1 aansluiting (links) van de versterker stoppen (groep A) en 2 anderen op rechts. Is dat juist? Is dat dan parallel of in serie?

Dan ga ik nu nog op zoek naar zo'n L-pad regelaar. Hoe sluit ik die dan aan. Moet ik de luidspreker kabel onderbreken?

----------

